# Buying a vintage Frame...Reynolds vs. Columbus



## pe3046 (Jul 9, 2004)

Currently have a 1989 Peugeot Double Butted Reynolds 501 frame with 531 fork and full campy athena (not the one pictured in my other thread). Have the chance to purchase a used GUERCIOTTI frame made with lugged Columbus Tretubi/Aelle tubing. Would probably have to get a new bottom bracket as my campy athena may not be italian threaded. Looks like it would run me about $300. My question, is the columbus tubing this bike is built with a step up from the reynolds double butted 501, or would I have to spend more and look for something with sl or slx tubing? Also, would a 28.5 clamp on front derailleur work on a bike spec'd for 28.6, and if I have to get a new bottom bracket would any campy bracket work that is italian threaded?

thanks
Patrick


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*much ado about nothing*

both frames mix good tubing with some slightly lighter drawn "racy" stuff. from my experience with 501, 531, aelle, sl and slx tubed bikes the only thing consistent was that 
going by tubing decal alone wasn't a good indication of the quality of the frame. I've had "supposed" lesser spec frames that rode beautifully and "top tier" frames that were terrible. 

More important is to weigh on the quality of the build (or who built it) and it's design characteristics (angles, balance, & succesfully using the right materials for intended purpose). Then the matter of tubing comes around and there are many manu's all making good product.

You'll pick up more feedback from the differing parts/wheels, fork rake, bottom brakcet drop, seat and head tube angles and chain stay lengths. Then there is build quality and the issue of whether it is straight & true. That's a lot of nuances that will mask what one may think over differing frame tubing of much the same quality & standard.

The only way to compare the 2 is to ride them both ... with at least the same set of wheels over the same or familiar road. Whichever you perceive to be better is the best one. If in doubt stick with what you have and save yourself some part hunting and adding spares to the pile in the shed .... with the money saved you can treat the bike you have to fresh grease & bearings, a new chain & check that it is straight & true. Maybe all thats needed is a really nice set of wheels & tires .... makes a big transformation.

ciao


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*more specifically ......*



pe3046 said:


> ........ Would probably have to get a new bottom bracket as my campy athena may not be italian threaded. ....... Also, would a 28.5 clamp on front derailleur work on a bike spec'd for 28.6, and if I have to get a new bottom bracket would any campy bracket work that is italian threaded?


0.1 mm (from 28.5 to 28.6) is nothing for a front derailleur clamp to handle. The bottom bracket threading in your Peugeot is English threaded and 115mm. You'll need an Italian version of the same and from memory I recall that Branford Bikes (or others) carry a current (sealed version) of BB needed called the the ACH in 115mm. The taper & spacing to the old is the same but I'd rather 1 of the old cup & cone to 5 of the new "superior" sealed ones. In anycase its cheap.

I only just read that the Geurciotti is a frame only .... which makes a subjective ride impossible unless you purchase it. Measure up the new and old frame & see what different characteristics they have and what you have experience with or like riding. Stuff like length of stays, fork rake, BB drop and frame angles can help you decide what's best for you or hint at the ride characteristics. There is little in the tubing apart from the geurciotti having slightly lighter drawn main tubes and heavier guage forks and stays than the peugeot.

ciao


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

pe3046 said:


> Currently have a 1989 Peugeot Double Butted Reynolds 501 frame with 531 fork and full campy athena (not the one pictured in my other thread). Have the chance to purchase a used GUERCIOTTI frame made with lugged Columbus Tretubi/Aelle tubing. Would probably have to get a new bottom bracket as my campy athena may not be italian threaded. Looks like it would run me about $300. My question, is the columbus tubing this bike is built with a step up from the reynolds double butted 501, or would I have to spend more and look for something with sl or slx tubing? Also, would a 28.5 clamp on front derailleur work on a bike spec'd for 28.6, and if I have to get a new bottom bracket would any campy bracket work that is italian threaded?
> 
> thanks
> Patrick


I'd like to add a bit about the forks... I found ride quality seems to depend alot on the character of the forks. I noticed one bike I had with the Aelle rode rather harsh. I tried another fork briefly and it helped alot. I still did not keep that bike tho, it just didn't have the package. 

The 501 has a higher tensile strength than the Aelle. The 501 is also a lighter tube set. 531 is lighter still. A good frame can be made from heavy soft steel, but if you are looking for light and lively I would recommend a frame with other tubing.


----------



## pe3046 (Jul 9, 2004)

*thanks for the input*

thanks for all of the input, I decided to not make a hasty decesion and take the time to find the frame that will be best for me and my current components. I have learned quite a bit in the past couple of days (been out of it for a while...but that's what happens when someone clobbers you in the head repeatedly with a blunt object and rides off on your nice campy euclid mountain bike leaving you to bleed to death in a burger king after being told the phone was for paying customers only...it's green and white powdercoat if anyone ever sees it riding the streets of california). With a western new york winter approaching, I bought a inexpensive schwinn moab mountain bike to ride leaving me all winter to complete the purchase of frame and new parts as needed. Now off to research frame manufactures and tubing formulations of year's gone past...

patrick


----------

